# New Member, With a Question



## bedrox4me (Jan 11, 2009)

Just came across this forum, and it looks like what I need. I really enjoy rehabbing old handplanes, and so far have a decent herd. I need a 2 3/8" cap iron for an old but well-preserved Stanley transitional. Does anyone have such a cap iron they would be willing to part with?


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

*WELCOME TO THE FORUM*

You might try this site.


----------

